# Piranha Shop



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

SITE, EMAIL AND SERVICE NO LONGER ACTIVE!!

Hey Everyone,

The website is now up and running.

www.Piranha-Shop.co.uk

I will also routinely import other South American fish and I am currently expanding the current setup to accomodate them.

If you have any questions or requests at all then please E-mail me [email protected] Or use the Email address to add me to MSN.


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

Site suspended?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

He knocked it on the head months ago, takin up too much of his time so he said.


----------



## Gooders (Feb 1, 2005)

Any chance of him or anyone else taking it on? is it avalible to be taken on?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

Yeah I knocked it on the head years back. I don't think the pinned topic was removed in any great hurry! It was as said mainly to due with time, although the trip and back from Manchester airport was getting annoying! It was always exciting to begin with to see what I would get but got tiresome after about the 50th trip!


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking for a good supplier who can send me P's to the Middle East. Let me know guys!

I am itching to baby sit some caribes. Tank is ready and fully cycled.


----------

